# Wetting Tape



## John1 (Mar 9, 2009)

I see where some guys are "wetting" the paper tape prior to applying, is this the norm?

John1


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

John1 said:


> I see where some guys are "wetting" the paper tape prior to applying, is this the norm?
> 
> John1


 No it is not the normal thing to do . Some Old fashioned tapers use to do this , but than again they use to hand tape also. Besides that if you do try it especially in the angles you will find it is harder to work with having a tendency to tear when running your knife inside the angle it won't move around as easily . I am sure there was a reason for wetting the tape just don't really understand why , possibly they felt it would stretch out more who really knows for sure.


----------



## Brockster (Dec 15, 2007)

Because, it's fun to skate at the YMCA!


----------



## Brockster (Dec 15, 2007)

John1 said:


> I see where some guys are "wetting" the paper tape prior to applying, is this the norm?
> 
> John1


Is buying a house then asking 300 stupid questions under the guise of being a contractor the "norm"?


----------



## John1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the reply

John


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

They used to wet the tape to cut down on some of the dry spots under the tape when they were real slow... And used the mud straight from the bucket.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Tim0282 said:


> They used to wet the tape to cut down on some of the dry spots under the tape when they were real slow... And used the mud straight from the bucket.


 That don't seem logical since what good would wet tape have if there were dry spots under the tape there still wouldn't be any mud behind the tape .... Also ever used any wet tape such as on a banjo or bazooka ? If it gets soggy it is hard to use .... leave your tools out where they may get wet from the rain and see what results you face . I will usually take it off and put dry tape back on... but back to that wetting of the tape it was probably a trial and error trying to find a niche in drywall when it first started to take off many years ago ...


----------



## John1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Brockstone:

Wish you could help me out instead of being negative.

God Bless
John


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

They had plenty of mud under the tape, just were really slow and the mud had a "crust" on it. The wet tape was supposed to help. And you are right in your thinking, it didn't work... Those guys were back in the day when plaster was being replaced by drywall and everybody was learning something new. Trial and error. Maybe some of the wetting technique was passed down from generation to generation. Kinda along the line I've done it this way for forty years. Might be the wrong way, but...


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I've been asked this many times by homeowners actually. I'm thinking they've read it in a "how to" book


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

It's a dumb idea. Wetting paper certainly weakens it...:blink:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*An open mind...*

Deleted my comment...

Decided my "take" of the situation was wrong.

R


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Looking at this old post thought I would add my perspective! A wet tape I think would bond better to the taping mud (cement, glue) than a dry tape. Anyone that has done firetaping from a slop bucket can attest to the fact that the slightly soggy tape part way into the bucket sticks much better than the dry tape surrounded by mud at the top of the bucket. By the time we get to the end of the slop bucket the tapes become too soggy and tend to rip easier - correct? Same with regular taping - The mud needs to penetrate into the paper a bit and being wet helps. Just not so wet and for so long that the tapes lose their strength and rip. The extra step of wetting the tapes first adds more work. Using watered down taping mud helps the tapes in getting wet and sticking better IMO.


----------

